# To Mad for WORDS!!!! but I will try....



## shai (Aug 10, 2004)

as mentioned before my doctor of 4 years denied that i was his patient when I went into the hospital that fateful Tuesday night. I was upset b/c I couldnt understand WHY he would deny me. I paid him cash for copayments, rec'vd receipts, etc. The ER dr's called him up and he BLATANTLY denied I was his patient, but then in the same breath, he told the dr that he remembered me having headaches in one of my previous pregnancies.

When I was taken up to L&D the nurse called the dr again b/c thta waas when she found out that there was no heartbeat of Isaiah, she called the dr again and then he told her again that he never saw me at all for this pregnancy only my other 2. When she told me that I got so pissed off b/c this jerk was the one who I called when I was first bleeding in my 1st trimester. He told me to go directly to the hospital and he ordered a u/s to check what was going on and then he told the dr to make sure that I go to his office on Monday for a follow up which i did. SO when the nurse told me this that day I was beyond pissed. This jerk denied he knew me and that he was giving me care and then I found out that my son is deceased!!!!

Which brings me to today. This so called doctor, sends me a letter telling me to come to HIS OFFICE ON THE 30TH OF THIS MONTH FOR A CHECKUP AFTER DELIVERY!!!

How dare you!!! You denied I was your patient NOW u r trying to cover it up by having me see you. This same fool was the one who told me that the bloodclot HAD dissolved which in fact it didnt b/c it was there 5 centimeters. The placenta was in pieces, it wasn't even whole. His careless mistake cost me the life of my son!!!

No wonder why he wants to check on me. He wants to save his narrow behind.

I DONT THINK SO!!! Sorry for my rant!!!!


----------



## starfairy (Apr 3, 2003)

(((HUGS))) my Dr didnt deny being my caregiver - but she did lie - and even changed my medical records & such (its all computer in her office so very,very easy for her to do). Its so hard to lose a baby - and then to deal with that? I got a copy of my records & I can not tell you the outrage I feel every time I look at them







I finally had to let it go it was just too much for me to deal with....

(((HUGS))) I am so sorry for you loss & for all the other added stress you are going though.


----------



## SweetTeach (Oct 5, 2003)

What a f*cking asshole. There are not words for people like him. I don't know how he can sleep at night. I believe in karma and his will certainly come around.

Remember to record, record, record everything you can.


----------



## Kerrie (Jul 23, 2003)

I am so sorry. What a jerk. I don't even get what dening you as a patient does for him? Like you needed anything else.







s


----------



## captain optimism (Jan 2, 2003)

Report him. Here is the URL for the New Jersey state board of medical examiners:

http://www.state.nj.us/lps/ca/medical/bme.htm

If you scroll down the page, you will find both an online complaint form and a .pdf file for complaining about physicians specifically. There is also a pdf file of a pamphlet that explains what will happen to your complaint...your doctor will receive a copy of it and be expected to respond, so if you aren't comfortable with that, this isn't the best method.

Also, call the hospital and talk to the ombudsperson or patient advocate.

I am so sorry this happened to you.


----------



## Ms. Mom (Nov 18, 2001)

Shai, There is nothing worse than to lose a child. You don't need this anger and frustration right now. I'm so very sorry.

I have no idea why a doctor would do this? Trying to cover his own tushie?

Right now you're health and well being are the most important thing. While it's important for you to document everything you can right now, you also need to take time to heal and greive.

Anger is such a strong part of grief. It was a stage I got stuck in for a very long time. It can be scarry.

Yes, it sounds like your doctor made some mistakes. Now you need to document it all and take your time compiling everything. You'll be taken more seriously if you present this in a calm fashion and you have all your facts straight.

How are you feeling physically now? Please make sure you're takeing care of yourself. It's KEY that you drink pleanty of water right now and eat pleanty of healthy food. I know you have other children, but you must take time out to rest and care for you. Your body has just been through a birth and trauma. Mamma, you NEED to take care of you right now


----------



## Raven (Dec 15, 2001)

Oh Shai I am so sorry that you have to deal with this Dr's stupidity and rudeness during this already difficult time. I honestly cannot believe he did that!

Ms. Mom is so right... taking good care of yourself right now is very important. I hope that you are able to find some peace soon, this is very upsetting and I would hate to see you consumed by all this anger.








You are in my thoughts and I hope that you are able to move through this with minimal conflict.

Thank you for coming here to vent, its good that you are letting it out.


----------



## HaveWool~Will Felt (Apr 26, 2004)

I agree...report his ass...

In the process of becoming a midwife...I have and still do see all kinds of things that make my skin crawl...this is one of them.

Honey I am so sorry...if I lived in NJ...I would march right into his office and say a few things to his staff and the hospital where he does rounds...

Jerk...


----------



## iris0110 (Aug 26, 2003)

Oh honey I would definately report him. Heck I might even get a lawyer and take him to court. Not because any settlement will ever bring your baby back, but to protect other women and babies out there. He should lose his license over this. I am so mad for you right now.


----------



## oohlalabags (Jul 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iris0110*
Oh honey I would definately report him. Heck I might even get a lawyer and take him to court. Not because any settlement will ever bring your baby back, but to protect other women and babies out there. He should lose his license over this. I am so mad for you right now.


I agree ... i'm so sorry for your loss ... what a jerk!


----------



## shai (Aug 10, 2004)

thanks [email protected]!!

I wa supposed to go and get my records today, but i wasnt feeling up to it, yesterday was a bad day and today was sad too









This guy is a jerk and I am going to report him. I have a lawyer ready behind this and i am ready to bring him down. I would hate to ignore this and to find out later taht something else happened to another woman under his care. Too bad my son had to be a martyr for this, but trust me this jerk WILL PAY


----------



## iris0110 (Aug 26, 2003)

shai, I am so sorry you are going through this, but good for you for standing up agianst this guy. Some one needs to stop him.


----------



## earthmama007 (Dec 29, 2001)

Hi,
I just saw this thread! First of hugs to you and your family. I am sorry you have to deal with this jerk on top of your grief. I was so glad you are going against him. Stand up for your son and all other woman and children he has or could have hurt. Peace to you mama,


----------

